# Simple question but conflicting reports.



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Can I buy a tv in the UK and expect it to find the channels and work properly in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Trubrit said:


> Can I buy a tv in the UK and expect it to find the channels and work properly in Spain.


Yes! But you'd need a converter (sky box, freeview etc) if you're talking about English channels

Jo xxx


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> Can I buy a tv in the UK and expect it to find the channels and work properly in Spain.


As I understand it th UK digital channels are broadcast on a different frequency to the rest of europe so I think the answer is no unless the tv has a duel digital reciever.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All tvs are multi standard but you cant pick up uk terrestrial in Spain, that needs to be done by satellite. You need a freesat box

Jo xxx


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> Can I buy a tv in the UK and expect it to find the channels and work properly in Spain.


Sorry, didn't realise you wanted to pick up the uk channels with your uk tv in Spain. No chance. Jojo is quite right, if you want UK channels the only way is via a big satellite dish, I get all of them in Ibiza with a 1.5m dish which is a bit rare. Bigger dishes are usual and very expensive.
If you do want to receive terrestrial Spanish digital freeview channels, I am sure you will need a Spanish tv or set top box as the broadcast frequencies are different to the UK, your uk tv may be capable of recieving the Spanish frequencies but I would check before taking it out there.
If you are considering buying a new tv, I would buy a Spanish one purely because it may go wrong!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here on the island of El Hierro, I was advised we can only pick up U.K. channels if we have a dish the size of a large motor car, then it would be limited. I have been using Imagen through Telefonica, I can get CNN and BBC news loads of Spanish channels and when they are showing films, I can press the yellow button to change the language.

However I have been toying with the idea of Internet T.V., there is another thread running on that very subject, which you may find of interest,

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Here on the island of El Hierro, I was advised we can only pick up U.K. channels if we have a dish the size of a large motor car, then it would be limited. I have been using Imagen through Telefonica, I can get CNN and BBC news loads of Spanish channels and when they are showing films, I can press the yellow button to change the language.
> 
> However I have been toying with the idea of Internet T.V., there is another thread running on that very subject, which you may find of interest,
> 
> Hepa



The trouble with internet tv is apparently it uses a lot of "bandwidth" which, if you dont have a strong signal can not only mean a poor quality sound and picture, but may slow down the internet on you computer???? Summat like that. the brains in our house has gone back to the UK now

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

rewdan said:


> Sorry, didn't realise you wanted to pick up the uk channels with your uk tv in Spain. No chance. Jojo is quite right, if you want UK channels the only way is via a big satellite dish, I get all of them in Ibiza with a 1.5m dish which is a bit rare. Bigger dishes are usual and very expensive.
> If you do want to receive terrestrial Spanish digital freeview channels, I am sure you will need a Spanish tv or set top box as the broadcast frequencies are different to the UK, your uk tv may be capable of recieving the Spanish frequencies but I would check before taking it out there.
> If you are considering buying a new tv, I would buy a Spanish one purely because it may go wrong!


You can pick up Spanish freeview channels on an English TV with a TDT box (about 25 euros). Ypu might need a new aerial too. Lots of American movies and series like House, Desperate Housewives, CSI etc can be watched in English just by turning off the Spanish overdubbing on the Audio menu. They sometimes show English premier league matches too, but not live of course.

If you are trying to learn Spanish (of course you are!!), watching the news is an excellent way of improving your listening skills. Even the adverts help in this respect, because of all the repetition.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> The trouble with internet tv is apparently it uses a lot of "bandwidth" which, if you dont have a strong signal can not only mean a poor quality sound and picture, but may slow down the internet on you computer???? Summat like that. the brains in our house has gone back to the UK now
> 
> Jo xxx


I tried it on a free trial with one company, it was O.K.but pricey. Might be cheaper to go for a glass or two,

Hepa


----------

